# Grande Ronde Rumble



## triggle (Sep 6, 2013)

Taking 4 boats 101 miles from Elgin to Heller Bar on the GR in one day. Hoping to make it in about 10 hours. Wish us luck!


----------



## 6FEETandRISING (Feb 15, 2012)

*High water GR*

Are you planning on doing the entire river 100 miles in 10 hrs? I noticed this morning that she's cranking at like 15,000 so it should be a magic carpet ride for sure. Never launched from Elgin just Minam, but good luck!


----------



## triggle (Sep 6, 2013)

Yes sir all in one day. There's a pretty good little rapid at low water on the Elgin to Rondowa stretch called Andys that will probably be pretty interesting but should be freeway other than that!


----------



## BilloutWest (Jan 25, 2013)

triggle said:


> Yes sir all in one day.


You hit any moose stop and exchange insurance numbers.

Plan on beating the shuttle?


----------



## triggle (Sep 6, 2013)

Haha no way we can beat the shuttle


----------



## BilloutWest (Jan 25, 2013)

Winds at 6 from the SW tomorrow.

OK.......

Suggest to the Shuttle Crew that they wait and stop at the Wallowa Milkshake place. That'll slow 'em down.

==========

This could devolve into what do you use for running lights, thread.

Boggans Oasis.


----------



## BilloutWest (Jan 25, 2013)

> In the U.S., almost no species of fireflies are found west of Kansas


http://www.boggans.com/restaurant.html

All dinners served with your choice of baked potato, mashed or french fries, our specialty bread, vegetable and soup or green salad.


----------



## triggle (Sep 6, 2013)

Might stop for a bite  I don't think we will have any problems making it, with time to spare. Boats wet at 0700.


----------



## hand8272 (May 24, 2011)

triggle said:


> Might stop for a bite  I don't think we will have any problems making it, with time to spare. Boats wet at 0700.


Boats in the water that early you should be able to make it pretty easy. I did it in two days at 10,500 three years ago and we were not the fastest to get on the water. I have also gone down at 18,000 look out for trees if it gets that big.
The Narrows should be a really good ride.


----------



## BilloutWest (Jan 25, 2013)

triggle said:


> Might stop for a bite  I don't think we will have any problems making it, with time to spare. Boats wet at 0700.


I don't want to jinx anyone but this is exactly the type of float the TV Reality people are hunting for.

All the Best.


Post some pics later.


----------



## triggle (Sep 6, 2013)

I don't know if we will make it on TV but things are definitely gonna get real! Pics will surely follow. Got a very experienced kayaker that is playing lifeguard just in case.


----------



## triggle (Sep 6, 2013)

hand8272 said:


> Boats in the water that early you should be able to make it pretty easy. I did it in two days at 10,500 three years ago and we were not the fastest to get on the water. I have also gone down at 18,000 look out for trees if it gets that big.
> The Narrows should be a really good ride.


Looking forward to the narrows for sure. We've got a contingency plan but I agree that anything over 12K should be fine.


----------



## triggle (Sep 6, 2013)

Well one of our party made the entire 101 mile journey, our safety kayaker. Haha what a trip! We pulled out at Boggans to avoid a possible dark run of the narrows and nobody was even disappointed. 

At mile 10 we hit Andys rapid and it was so much bigger than we thought it would be. Monster at these flows but what a fun ride! We flipped a 16 footer in the center hole and a short rescue followed. A quick change into fresh clothes and they were fine. Back on the water in 20 minutes or so. We were still on pace at that moment but some slow water through the Elgin valley started cutting into our schedule. 

We were an hour behind by the time we hit Troy and we decided to call it for Boggans. Our kayaker put the hammer down and headed for Heller. We pulled into Boggans at around 5ish, maybe a little before. We swapped stories with some fisherman at the Boggans launch and revisited the flip at Andys countless times. 

By the time we derigged, Boggans was closing up but they offered to keep the grills hot for us and they served all of us a wonderful hot meal. Can't say enough about how well they treated us! The Sprinter pulled up around 730 with a tired Matt behind the wheel. Big congrats to him for hitting the century mark! 

For now, the GR 100 has eluded us. Flows had dropped a little more than we hoped at around 13K. Two weeks later for a little more daylight, launch an hour earlier, flows at 14K or higher, it's totally possible. I suppose if we did it the first try, it wouldn't be that special so no regrets from anybody. An amazing trip with tons of wildlife, a beautiful canyon and some great whitewater. We'll get her next time! Happy Boating!


----------



## BilloutWest (Jan 25, 2013)

So even with the flip you were doing close to 8 mph?

See any river damage to banks or campsites from this winter?

How many logs in the river?


----------



## triggle (Sep 6, 2013)

Bill, we averaged about 8mph for the trip. Sometimes as low as 7mph and sometimes upwards of 12. Banks actually looked great and some of the camps with tougher access at low water looked awesome at high flows. A little bit of floating wood but only a couple big guys.


----------



## triggle (Sep 6, 2013)

We did a January minam/troy trip at around 2-3K if I remember correctly and everything looked pretty good as well.


----------



## BilloutWest (Jan 25, 2013)

Way to go.
This strikes me as a neat endeavor.

Next year get real lucky and do it a couple days before the full moon.
Add some relish to The Narrows.


----------



## BilloutWest (Jan 25, 2013)

triggle said:


> We did a January minam/troy trip at around 2-3K if I remember correctly and everything looked pretty good as well.


As long as we have an expert.

Ever know anyone to get into trouble on the Wallowa to Minam day float?

Does this higher water make a run below Hilgard more acceptable?


----------



## triggle (Sep 6, 2013)

Thanks, we had a great time giving it a shot. 75 in a day isn't bad though eh?  Full moon narrows would probably be pretty sweet! I'll drop a line whenever we try it again for anybody who wants to get in on it!


----------



## triggle (Sep 6, 2013)

I'm hardly an expert but I do assess stream and river habitat/stability for a living and I've seen nothing of too much concern. Some friends that couldn't make our trip ran from Hilgard to Pierce bridge yesterday and I'm sure it was a blast! Never heard of any trouble on that stretch but at high flows, that private bridge might give you some issues...


----------



## BilloutWest (Jan 25, 2013)

Let's just say you're a local well respected rafter.
If you're doing this stuff, that's fair.

Do you know Joe Platz?
Stream kind of guy.


----------



## triggle (Sep 6, 2013)

I certainly do. Hardest working man on the forest. He's usually gone by the time I get to the district in the morning though. Hell of a nice guy and he does great restoration work.


----------



## BilloutWest (Jan 25, 2013)

triggle said:


> I certainly do. Hardest working man on the forest. He's usually gone by the time I get to the district in the morning though. Hell of a nice guy and he does great restoration work.


I worked with him summer of 95 on a shot crew.
What a physical specimen. The 6' 4" body every guy wants.
The entire summer I saw Joe make one mistake. He did it constantly. He tightened the bar nuts too tight for us mortals.
Joe's intelligence, personality, physical abilities and work ethic combination are the best I saw in a 40 year fire career.
I know the fish are being cared for.
Tell him Bill from Redmond says Hi.


----------



## triggle (Sep 6, 2013)

Haha that sounds like Joe! And he hasn't changed a bit! I swear he can pound a t-post into granite if he was so inclined. I will tell him Hello for you.


----------



## Kilroy (Oct 23, 2011)

Triggle, was it dry suits for all on this trip sir? In the one photo it looked like the fellow was in plain clothes. Just wondering what the water temps were because I don't own a suit and have been looking for a safe time to go out... At some point, if I run winter/spring time, I know I'll need one. I have family up in Flora and have been looking for another excuse to get up that way. 

Great thread. 

Thanks!


----------



## triggle (Sep 6, 2013)

Kilroy said:


> Triggle, was it dry suits for all on this trip sir? In the one photo it looked like the fellow was in plain clothes. Just wondering what the water temps were because I don't own a suit and have been looking for a safe time to go out... At some point, if I run winter/spring time, I know I'll need one. I have family up in Flora and have been looking for another excuse to get up that way.
> 
> Great thread.
> 
> Thanks!


Drysuits for a few, quick dry clothes and spare gear for everyone else. The water was very cold for the two that swam Andys. Rule 1: Stay in the boat!  I would recommend a drysuit anytime before June if you have the means to get one.


----------



## Kilroy (Oct 23, 2011)

Roger, thanks!


----------



## triggle (Sep 6, 2013)

No prob, happy boating!


----------



## hand8272 (May 24, 2011)

Hey trigger, great trip thanks for giving us the recap. You have me thinking that this is something I need to put on my bucket list. I've thought about trying a trip from as far up the GR as makes sense for a raft and doing the whole stretch. La Grande slow waters and all. Good stuff, nice to see people thinking outside of the box.


----------



## boogercookie (Feb 18, 2011)

New to LG. wish I would have seen this earlier. girlfriend and I are planning on hilgard to riverside park tomorrow (mon 3/10). Put in around 11. Be great if anyone else wants to join us. Call or text 541.373.0542
frank


----------



## boicatr (Mar 14, 2013)

Great post! I loved the last pic the best, what a great looking burger at the end of an epic day. Well, it's over 24 kcfs now! Bet that would do it. 

Now you've kind of inspired me to go finally check out the GR, but do the quick version at high water, especially since the owyhee will be a no show this year. How high would you need it for a reasonable effort overnighter? Maybe 6 to 8 hours on the water per day. Any obvious mid point camps you would want to shoot for? TIA for any good beta...I always some to trade

Ted


----------



## triggle (Sep 6, 2013)

Ted, you just wanting to do Minam to Heller? That's 91 miles and lots of people do it in 2 days when it's around 10K. Camps everywhere so just take your pick.


----------



## triggle (Sep 6, 2013)

I can't believe it's at 25K! This is the day to do it :-(


----------



## boicatr (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks. Would launching at Elgin be a higher quality float in terms of scenery? Recommended shuttle service?


----------



## triggle (Sep 6, 2013)

Not better scenery but you would get to hit Andys...call winding waters for your shuttle. The minam to Rondowa section is prettier than Elgin to Rondowa.


----------



## BilloutWest (Jan 25, 2013)

Could one add on the stretch from just below the town of Wallowa to Minam?

We now have another GR101 with the most convenient shuttle if spouses are involved.

======

This is soon going to degrade into an actually rafting the Red's Horse Ranch dream trip.


----------



## triggle (Sep 6, 2013)

That was the original plan Bill. Putting in at the gun club in Wallowa...There is a private bridge though that might be tough to squeeze under.....a couple of us talked about the Reds dream trip over dinner that evening


----------



## triggle (Sep 6, 2013)

I'm speaking as if somebody was trying to do it in one or two days at high water....a low/average flow multiday trip, the wallowa put in would be perfect.


----------



## Willie 1.5 (Jul 9, 2013)

*Be very careful of Riverside*

"Girlfriend and I are planning on hilgard to riverside park"

Due to all of the re-bar in this rapid I no longer run it. 

If you must I would run the left bank, and by all means avoid the center and right run. 

The right side "looks" the cleanest but holds the most re-bar


----------



## triggle (Sep 6, 2013)

Willie 1.5 said:


> "Girlfriend and I are planning on hilgard to riverside park"
> 
> Due to all of the re-bar in this rapid I no longer run it.
> 
> ...


What he said.


----------

